# A beginner from southeast Missouri



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! from one Missourian to another.
check the "traditional" forum here.


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

I have the Black Widow Model Recurve they are nice !!! Welcome to ArcheryTalk !!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome and Im sure youll fit right in.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Welcome to AT from St. Louis*

I have a Hoyt Promedalist aand I like it. Recurve is more fun and more challenging than compound.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## tennison (Jul 27, 2009)

*recurve*

mike - welcome to this addictive sport! recurves are a lot of fun as well as a challenge and an interesting choice for a newcomer. i would recomend you look into hoyts lines of recurves. however, should you go compound.....MATHEWS!!!!!


----------

